# QAD string, how long ??



## firefalls (Jan 27, 2008)

How far below the QAD rest do you terminate the string ??? I just can't seem to get good clearance for my vanes. I have the TL1 fork on the rest. The nock is 1/4" high. Using a loop and release. Thanks..


----------



## TMKBRLLC (Jul 6, 2008)

The timing cord should be at least to the bottom of your grip. I left mine full lenght so it goes down way below the grip and have no problems. Most like it to be shorter so there is less chance for it to snag on stuff. I think you may want the nock to be square and not 1/4" high, that may be a problem for clearance.


----------



## firefalls (Jan 27, 2008)

Yes, the QAD website states the lower on the cable, the better. I transfered this rest from another bow and the string was lost. I will attach it lower and try it out. I will adjust the nock also because there is a slight high tear.


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

At least 3"below the rest, more if you can! The arms you have are for the tec riser. Are you shooting a Hoyt? If not you want the other arm.


----------



## hunter74 (Nov 23, 2007)

*quad*

They recommend to use the tall arm on bowtech and such shorter arm for single cams that require a high nock setting.The high nock allows for the clearance you need on the launcher.


----------



## firefalls (Jan 27, 2008)

I put a longer string on, it did good for a couple shots and then contact again. Yup, I broke the plastic anchor device. I can break anything given enough time and careful thought. The string was sliding up. I will try putting the string through the cable and tying it off later.


----------



## buckslayr (Jun 30, 2004)

firefalls said:


> How far below the QAD rest do you terminate the string ??? I just can't seem to get good clearance for my vanes. I have the TL1 fork on the rest. The nock is 1/4" high. Using a loop and release. Thanks..


Why do you have your nock 1/4 high?


----------



## buckslayr (Jun 30, 2004)

I've used the QAD on several Mathews bows, a bow tech,Rytera and Martin. All have had plenty of vane clearance.start setting your nock even, then tune from there,I personally use the walk back tune method, seems to work great for me .Hope this helps.Dan


----------



## firefalls (Jan 27, 2008)

Because I get contact on the rest. I use the foot spray and keep getting contact regardless of the nock orientation.


----------



## buckslayr (Jun 30, 2004)

Are you sure the rest is coming up only the last inch of Draw?I'll try and send a pic of my 2 bows so you can see where the string is./Dan


----------



## buckslayr (Jun 30, 2004)

Here are our 3 bows. first will be my wifes Martin Leopard, 2nd Martin Cheetah, 3rd,Rytera Nemesis, hope this helps


----------



## TMKBRLLC (Jul 6, 2008)

You can serve in the timing cord so you don't need the clamp. The Limbsaver web site has a good video on setting up a bow including serving in a timing cord. May be your contact is a timing issue, make sure it comes to the full upright position (when the white lines on the rest and thumbwheel line up) in the last inch of your draw. If you creep before you release this can also cause the rest not to drop. Where are you getting contact? I e-mailed QAD about Hotyts and the TL1 launcher and a rep told me that the Katera and the Alpha Max were the only Hoyts that DO NOT require the TL1 launcher, this was in '09 so I don't know about the new line up.


----------



## NY-ARCHER (Dec 12, 2008)

Why are the QAD rests set so far back off the risors?


----------



## firefalls (Jan 27, 2008)

I put on the short fork, put the nock at level, adjusted the rest string length, put the cock feather up, and after a few adjustments had a perfect paper test in the garage. I shot a few times and had no contact so I went outside. After a couple pin adjustments, 20 , 30, 40 and 50 yards were in a 3" circle. I think the rest is clearing now and seems now I need to shoot, shoot and shoot.


----------



## pasteve1976 (May 29, 2008)

*Why rest so far back?*



NY-ARCHER said:


> Why are the QAD rests set so far back off the risors?


Narrow riser, especially on hoyt and the lock screw is in the front of the rest and requires you to move it back to get the lock screw to contact the riser.


----------



## dugy40 (May 28, 2010)

*rests back*



pasteve1976 said:


> Narrow riser, especially on hoyt and the lock screw is in the front of the rest and requires you to move it back to get the lock screw to contact the riser.


I had to move mine back to clear the cable clearance bar, i posted pics and the prob I am having in BowTuning.


----------

